# FREE Mystery/Thriller Novels for April/May 2009



## ASPolicastro (Feb 27, 2009)

The recession is still upon us, I lost my job, but I'm going to offer my novels for *FREE* again for the rest of April and all of May.

Just go to my homepage on Smashwords at http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/aspolicastro and click on the book titles on the bottom to download. I would really appreciate if you could write a review and post it on either Smashwords or Amazon or both. Thanks. 

If you have time, check out my press release on *Dark End of the Spectrum* and how my book is a fictionalized version of the Conficker Worm threats. I completed the book two years ago, and now it seems to be coming true with the Conficker Worm and its botnets. The links are:

Html Version
http://www.prlog.org/10211069.html
Pdf Version
http://www.prlog.org/10211069.pdf


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Anthony!  You're welcome to also post this in the Free Book thread stickied at the top of the Book Corner!

Betsy


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

Thansk for the free books Anthony!  I downloaded them and can't wait to try them.  

We live in the area so maybe I'll see you around sometime to get an autograph.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I downloaded them. They sound like really great books.  Thankyou!
  kdawna


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm going to move this over to the Book Corner.

-Luv


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the books Anthony!


----------

